# PR card posting to UK



## sajee01 (May 25, 2010)

I am wondering if somebody give me expert opinion about posting a PR card to UK (not national) by courier,whether it is legal objection or not. 
I left Canada after 3 weeks of landing (landing date 30 march 2010),now My friend has just received my PR card and I am also want to go back to canada. 

Could you please give me any refrence to CIC website as well if somebody know that PR card sending by post is no objection. 
Regards, 
Sajee


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

I do not know how your friend obtained your PR card , I have been a resident of Canada for 45 years , my card became available after I returned from my trip last year , no one was allowed to collect my card for me , I had to return to Canada early this year to obtain it and went through a third degree before they would give it to me .


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sajee01 said:


> I am wondering if somebody give me expert opinion about posting a PR card to UK (not national) by courier,whether it is legal objection or not.
> I left Canada after 3 weeks of landing (landing date 30 march 2010),now My friend has just received my PR card and I am also want to go back to canada.
> 
> Could you please give me any refrence to CIC website as well if somebody know that PR card sending by post is no objection.
> ...


You probably gave the Immigration agent when you landed your friend's address as your permanent address. That is an untruth and you should not have done that. However do *NOT* have your friend send the card to you. Provided you have all the documentation that you had when you "landed" you will be allowed re-entry without the PR card.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

I still do not know how this man had a PR card sent to ANY address , it has to be collected in person , that is the govenment ruling . 

Having said that , he must ensure he has ALL THE DOCUMENTATION , immigration has become very tough about that card , it has more importance to them than your passport , I had my expired card ( 3 days ) and a letter of confirmation that my new card had been issuied and a collection date arranged plus passports since 1966 and original landed immigrant paper , they were still S.O.B.s about it .


----------



## sajee01 (May 25, 2010)

*Travel documents fees*

I am permanenet resident of Canada but not UK citizen.I went to canada three months ago and came back to uk without collecting PR card now I have to apply travel documents from UK to travel calgary.I know applying documents forms and fees which is $50 but there is no information is given on canadian embassy 

*
who should I write cheque to?
what currency they accept whether pounds or dollar?
Whether UK bank cheque is acceptable?
Please help me if somebody knows anything?
anyone know the embassy number where I can talk to them .I have tried diffrent numbers but only taped answers are there.
*


----------

